# Briggs&Stratton Fresh Start Fuel Stabilizer



## Yardman (Sep 30, 2013)

Does anyone know if Briggs & Stratton has changed their original Fresh Start Fuel Stabilizer formula from it's original dark bluish color to a new red color formula? edro:

I have been looking for the original Briggs & Stratton Fresh Start Fuel Stabilizer in the 32oz. large container (Briggs&Stratton part #100006) and it appears that I can't find it anywhere, either at the stores or online! 

I always would buy the large 30oz. B&S Fresh Start Fuel Stabilizer and I just used the last quanitity that I had and want to buy more but can't find that particular size or original formula for that matter? :dazed:

Anyone have any idea where exactly I can buy the original Briggs & Stratton Fresh Start Fuel Stabilizer at in the 32oz size? :argh:

If so please send me a PM ?

Thanks for your time! :bigusa:


----------

